# New Ski's !! Its that time of the year !



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2015)

Just picked up my Nordica Soul Riders with Rossi FKS 140s ! On an impulse I bought new boots too !
Got a decent deal on Head Venture 130s......Spent some money this morning ! Yikes
Bought everything at Sport Thoma up in Lincoln, just around 900 for everything

It can Snow now anytime.......Im ready !


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice.  The snow blowers are out at Home Depot too.


----------



## yeggous (Aug 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Nice.  The snow blowers are out at Home Depot too.



Warning: thread hijack underway.

I'm in the market for a snow blower. The obvious options appear to be Ariens from Home Depot, Craftsman from Sears, or Troy-Bilt from Lowes. Having never purchased a snow blower before I am a bit in the dark. Anyone have some constructive advice? I'm pretty sure that I want to prioritize quality and power over clearing width. I'm probably looking to spend around $1000.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Warning: thread hijack underway.
> 
> I'm in the market for a snow blower. The obvious options appear to be Ariens from Home Depot, Craftsman from Sears, or Troy-Bilt from Lowes. Having never purchased a snow blower before I am a bit in the dark. Anyone have some constructive advice? I'm pretty sure that I want to prioritize quality and power over clearing width. I'm probably looking to spend around $1000.
> 
> ...



Its Summer.......HiJack Away.......Im not a Craftsman fan, don't know much about  troy so Id go with a good name

Ariens is up there with Toro and Honda, those would be my top 3 if I needed one. Last one I owned was a Toro......ran great all the time.....never skipped a beat in the 10 years of owning it. I think will the top 3 as long as you maintain it they will live forever. !


----------



## moresnow (Aug 8, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Warning: thread hijack underway.
> 
> I'm in the market for a snow blower. The obvious options appear to be Ariens from Home Depot, Craftsman from Sears, or Troy-Bilt from Lowes. Having never purchased a snow blower before I am a bit in the dark. Anyone have some constructive advice? I'm pretty sure that I want to prioritize quality and power over clearing width. I'm probably looking to spend around $1000.
> 
> ...



My recommendation would be to find a small engine / lawn mower dealer. Often time the big box stores get lower quality machines to meet the retailers price point.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a Husqvarna.  Runs awesome.


----------



## Brad J (Aug 8, 2015)

don't by from big box stores, name brands are not the same machines, a employee of mine learned the hard way. spend a few bucks and get from a small dealer that has good service. Worth it


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I have a Husqvarna.  Runs awesome.



Didn't know Husky made snowblowers......if they are as good as their dirt bikes and chain saws they should
be awesome !


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 8, 2015)

Brad J said:


> don't by from big box stores, name brands are not the same machines, a employee of mine learned the hard way. spend a few bucks and get from a small dealer that has good service. Worth it




Thats what I have heard as well, I bought my Toros from Eds in Tyngsboro mass.....not too far from you Yeggous


----------



## yeggous (Aug 8, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Thats what I have heard as well, I bought my Toros from Eds in Tyngsboro mass.....not too far from you Yeggous



Tyngsboro is very close. I looked into this a bit and discovered that at least for Ariens they sell the same product to dealers and Home Depot.

I should clarify that my reason to look at Sears, Lowes, and Home Depot is because I have credit card points. I can cash them in for $1000 in gift cards to any number of stores. I don't need to use them immediately as they don't expire any time soon. I can always cash them in for credit toward my mortgage too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2015)

Screw snow blowing I have someone plow.  Don't need an excuse to not go sking.   Now bringing it back around -Nice setup John!


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice skis JDM!   The new daily driver or what's the thoughts on how they fit in to the quiver?


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Nice skis JDM!   The new daily driver or what's the thoughts on how they fit in to the quiver?



Most likely my daily driver... Only ski with less than 100 at the waist. 
Basically rounding out my quiver at 97 waist rocker/cam/rocker. My Gotama's at 107 Full Rocker  and the Icelantics back to to rocker/cam/rocker at 119 underfoot. Should be covered for everything 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

